# Saf T Sorb changing water parameters



## Gordo33 (Nov 27, 2020)

I am a new member and I am considering using Saf T Sorb as a substrate in a 75 gal tank with low tech plants and Rainbow fish. The fish are in another tank and I wanted to move them shortly after scaping the tank.

After reading thru @Hoppycalifs thread comparing Saf T Sorb vs pool filter sand I am hesitant due to drastic changes in ph, dGH and dKH. My water parameters are ph 7.4 dKH 4 and dGH 8.
My concern is for the fish. Does the water eventually equalize to the original parameters? What affect would water changes have on the tanks water parameters? My concern would be if the water parameters are bouncing around then the fish would become stressed and or diseased.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Simply add calcium, baking soda, and let sit for a few days before filling up the entire tank and adding fish. The safe t sorb will absorb what you added and won’t alter your Params.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC, Gordo33! Any time you put new fish in your tank, or move your fish to another tank, you should acclimate the fish to the new water parameters. That is just standard stuff for having an aquarium. So, when you set up your tank with STS as a substrate you can just follow that same routine. I doubt that it will have any effect on the fish. Also, it looks like the change in water parameters by STS occurs pretty fast, as opposed to continuously changing the parameters.


----------



## Gordo33 (Nov 27, 2020)

mistergreen said:


> Simply add calcium, baking soda, and let sit for a few days before filling up the entire tank and adding fish. The safe t sorb will absorb what you added and won't alter your Params.


How do you determine the amount of calcium and baking soda


----------



## Gordo33 (Nov 27, 2020)

hoppycalif said:


> Also, it looks like the change in water parameters by STS occurs pretty fast, as opposed to continuously changing the parameters.


Thanks 
Does the tank over time return to the parameters of my tap water.
I read your thread regarding STS V PFS . Does the amount of STS added into the tank affect the changes you witnessed. For example if you used 50% less STS do you think there would be less of an affect on the ph and dGH?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Gordo33 said:


> How do you determine the amount of calcium and baking soda


It depends on your tap water. The easiest way to stabilize the params is to do a couple of water changes until the tank water matches your tap water.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Gordo33 said:


> Thanks
> Does the tank over time return to the parameters of my tap water.
> I read your thread regarding STS V PFS . Does the amount of STS added into the tank affect the changes you witnessed. For example if you used 50% less STS do you think there would be less of an affect on the ph and dGH?


Those are good questions, and I don't know the answers. Intuitively, I doubt that the amount of STS makes any difference, once you have more than an inch or so. I didn't see anything that makes me think the water parameters "recover" after some time. They didn't do that for the short time I ran that experiment, and the 30 gallon tank I have, which has had an STS substrate for about 3 months has not shown any recovery in the water parameters. Probably if I did 50% water changes every week I would see a recovery, but I haven't tried that.


----------

